# Buddy / Ignore list



## Gardefeu

What are the buddy and ignore lists on this forum?
What are they for?
How can I know whether I'm on another forero's list?
What's the point?


----------



## Philippa

Gardefeu said:
			
		

> What are the buddy and ignore lists on this forum? What are they for? How can I know whether I'm on another forero's list? What's the point?


Hello!
I found this link by searching in C and S. Hope it helps: Buddy List
I personally don't bother with either list! Perhaps it's more useful if you've got lots of buddies!!   
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## Jana337

Gardefeu said:
			
		

> What are the buddy and ignore lists on this forum?
> What are they for?
> How can I know whether I'm on another forero's list?
> What's the point?


 Buddy list is explained in the link Philippa provided.
Ignore list - PMs from people on your ignore list are never delivered. You do not know that something was sent, the sender does not know that it was not delivered. Moreover, posts by an ignored person are deleted by default, but unlike other deleted posts, they can be visualized whenever you want to know what your enemy is doing. 

You cannot know that you are on another forero's list unless you are informed by him or her.

What's the point? There's no official point.  It is a feature that you can use if you want. If you use it, you probably have a reason. 

Jana


----------



## Kelly B

I find that Buddy List is the quickest way for me to find out whether my selected members are on-line - easier than scanning the Currently Active Members list. If you click on Quick Links (Liens Rapides) on the tool bar, you'll find the "Open Buddy List." It opens a separate window listing only your Buddies, along with their indicator lights.


----------



## geve

Kelly B said:
			
		

> I find that Buddy List is the quickest way for me to find out whether my selected members are on-line - easier than scanning the Currently Active Members list. If you click on Quick Links (Liens Rapides) on the tool bar, you'll find the "Open Buddy List." It opens a separate window listing only your Buddies, along with their indicator lights.


I would use the buddy list for this reason, but I found that indicator lights can't be trusted at all times... Plus, I like to think that everyone is my buddy here


----------



## Benjy

Well you're wrong. Watch yo back foolio.

Why can't the indicator lights be trusted? Because of the 30mins "inactivity buffer"?


----------



## geve

Benjy said:
			
		

> why can't the indicator lights be trusted? becauseof the 30mins "inactivity buffer"?


Hi Benjy, are you there? Can I trust the indicator light that says you aren't?



			
				Benjy said:
			
		

> well you're wrong. watch yo back foolio.


 I'm off to French-English to open a thread on just how rude "foolio" exactly is, and do I need to start an "ignore" list.


----------



## Jana337

geve said:
			
		

> Hi Benjy, are you there? Can I trust the indicator light that says you aren't?


That's a different issue, Geve. Some members use the invisible mode, so they are always offline from your point of view. 

Jana


----------



## geve

Jana337 said:
			
		

> That's a different issue, Geve. Some members use the invisible mode, so they are always offline from your point of view.
> 
> Jana


Yes, that's what I meant! You can't be buddies with "this kind of people".


----------



## LV4-26

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Moreover, posts by an ignored person are deleted by default,..


 Well, that's a major concern for me and it's already been worrying me. I may be a bit paranoid but imagine someone seems to ignore a post of mine (not addressing the points I'm making in his/her reply), I could easily be led to suspect I'm on his/her ignore list, wouldn't I?
(s)he doesn't seem to address my posts ---> maybe (s)he doesn't see them ----> they are deleted for him/her ---> I'm on his/her ignore list.

Or did I miss something?

EDIT : Of course I know there are hundreds of other reasons for that to  happen, but still....


----------



## Gardefeu

And, more generally, what is the point of ignoring someone's posts? Or ignoring someone for that matter? If I decide to place LV4-26 [just kidding, of course JM!  ] on my ignore list, what good will that do me? Does it mean that I won't be able to read any message he's posting in any thread from now on? What's the point of that?


----------



## Jana337

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Well, that's a major concern for me and it's already been worrying me. I may be a bit paranoid but imagine someone seems to ignore a post of mine (not addressing the points I'm making in his/her reply), I could easily be led to suspect I'm on his/her ignore list, wouldn't I?
> (s)he doesn't seem to address my posts ---> maybe (s)he doesn't see them ----> they are deleted for him/her ---> I'm on his/her ignore list.
> 
> Or did I miss something?


Oh my, I wish I had not written it.  What if (s)he does not have anything to say? I hardly ever comment on all points above.

Moderators do not have a way to check forer@s buddy and ignore lists, but I am absolutely sure that ignore lists are used extremely rarely. Most people do not know about them at all. I started moderating last summer, and I have recommended the option to two foreros who had major troubles with someone.

I occassionally lurk in the French forum. I don't know why on earth anyone would want to ignore _you_! 

Jana


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Some people can annoy you just PMing you each day (non-linguistic PM of course), I've already experimented that. So the point is to avoid this annoyance. And yes, of course you can't see the post/PM of the ones in your ignore list...


----------



## LV4-26

Jana337 said:
			
		

> What if (s)he does not have anything to say?


Of course, that reason plus a whole lot of others. I guess I edited my post too late for you to see. 


> Oh my, I wish I had not written it.


Don't worry. I already knew about the "ignore list" feature before this thread.


----------



## Jana337

Gardefeu said:
			
		

> And, more generally, what is the point of ignoring someone's posts? Or ignoring someone for that matter? If I decide to place LV4-26 [just kidding, of course JM!  ] on my ignore list, what good will that do me? Does it mean that I won't be able to read any message he's posting in any thread from now on? What's the point of that?


From now on and also backwards, but they will be restorable by one click. Why don't you just test it? It is easily reversible. Pick someone who contributed to this thread (not me; I am immune  ) and come back to see how it works. 

Jana


----------



## cuchuflete

Sometimes a moderator gets a PM from a forero, saying that another forero is being a nuisance, and would we please intervene and restore justice and harmony and....

Of course PMs are beyond our scope, unless they include any kind of harassment.  Personal disagreements are either harassment or not, in the eyes of the beholder.  I usually just suggest putting the offensive person of the ignore list.  That's quick, easy, and spares everyone from trying to win an impossible battle.


----------



## la reine victoria

Can Moderators put forer@s on their ignore list, or do they have to keep an eye on *everyone*?

I have neither buddies nor 'ignores'.  In an ideal world we would all be buddies but I know that people here do fall out for various reasons.

Shame.




LRV


----------



## Jana337

la reine victoria said:
			
		

> Can Moderators put forer@s on their ignore list, or do they have to keep an eye on *everyone*?


Technically, we can. But I would be very surprised if all ignore lists of my colleagues weren't empty. 

Jana


----------



## panjandrum

la reine victoria said:
			
		

> Can Moderators put forer@s on their ignore list, or do they have to keep an eye on *everyone*?


Technically it is possible.  But I don't expect that moderators use the ignore lists at all.  I would be surprised if any of them had anyone on their ignore lists.


----------



## Gardefeu

> Technically it is possible. But I don't expect that moderators use the ignore lists at all. I would be surprised if any of them had anyone on their ignore lists.


Excuse me, is that an attempt at putting Jana's answer into better English? 

PS: Not that there's any need of that, Jana, of course!


----------



## panjandrum

Sorry, no, it was a feeble attempt at pretending I couldn't see Jana's post so that she would think I have put her on my ignore list.

It was an accidental sense-of-humour overload


----------



## Gardefeu

Well it's funny, because it worked with me! For a moment, I thought that you couldn't see her post! Nice one!


----------



## geve

panjandrum said:
			
		

> Sorry, no, it was a feeble attempt at pretending I couldn't see Jana's post so that she would think I have put her on my ignore list.
> 
> It was an accidental sense-of-humour overload


 As a matter of fact I did wonder about that: can moderators ignore other moderators? (since we know that we common foreros can't... as much as we'd want to, hein Benjy ?)
But I don't want to raise controversial issues among our wonderful crew here.


----------



## Jana337

geve said:
			
		

> As a matter of fact I did wonder about that: can moderators ignore other moderators? (since we know that we common foreros can't... as much as we'd want to, hein Benjy ?)


Alas, I have to put up with the scoundrels. 

Jana


----------



## Kelly B

Nope. I tried it, and got the same error message anybody else would: 





> Sorry, Jana337 is a moderator/admin and you are not allowed to ignore him or her.


 Which is just as well, of course.


----------



## CABARET

Gracias, Jana, ya lo leí, pero no entiendo si la Buddy list es algo así como para mandar mensajes personales que los moderadores no revisen.
¿Y si no tengo a nadie en mi Buddy list? 
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## roxcyn

CABARET said:


> Gracias, Jana, ya lo leí, pero no entiendo si la Buddy list es algo así como para mandar mensajes personales que los moderadores no revisen.
> ¿Y si no tengo a nadie en mi Buddy list?
> Gracias de antemano.



Es una lista para ver si tus amigos están en el sitio.  No, no tienen que ser tu amigo para mandar mensajes personales.  No tengo nadie en mi lista de amigos, tampoco y realmente no es nada--puedo mandar mensajes personales a cualquiera.


----------



## CABARET

Ah, perfecto.
Gracias mil.


----------



## belén

Y en cualquier caso, los mensajes personales son *privados* y *nadie* más que el receptor, los puede leer.


----------



## danielfranco

Buddy lists are extremely useful for quick group PM's, like when I want everybody to see how I wrote a specially crafty and coherent post (well, _that_ hasn't happened yet...) or when I want to invite certain people to a thread I know they'll like. You open your list and choose all the ones you want included in your PM (up to five at a time) and, even if they're offline, you can send them the PM.
As for the ignore list, every day I try to place myself on it, but nothin' doin'.


----------



## Nunty

Sorry to revive an old thread. (But look! I actually managed to do a proper search in the forums!) I recently had occasion to put someone on my ignore list, first time I've done that. Wonderful. They just drop right off your radar screen: If they send you a PM, you don't know about it. Their posts are hidden. But if curiosity gets the better of you, you can still choose to read a particular post of theirs, without removing them from you ignore list.

What an elegant way to avoid someone whose... err... friendship is not desirable to you!


----------



## maxiogee

Re-reviving the thread yet again - aren't you mods glad I used the *search *feature  ?

If one puts someone on your ignore list (maybe even at that person's request!  ) does one still see threads that person starts? Can someone please explain this. I don't wish to do it, but it has been indicated that someone might wish me to ignore threads they start and I'd like to know how the process works.


----------



## Jana337

The threads will appear in all lists, quite normally. Once you click on them, you will see

Today, 08:47 PM         View Post             Remove user from ignore list
       xxx                                                    This message is hidden because *xxx* is on your ignore list.

The process is perfectly reversible, so you can actually test it without causing any harm.

OK, I realize it might not be clear if you haven't seen it.
So: The opening post will appear deleted to you but you will be able to view it without removing the person from your ignore list. Actually, it is the same for all posts by that person, not just opening posts.


----------

